# Nikon D7000 ERR messages!



## atp2008

I have 2 Nikon D7000 bodies and one is only a few months old, but last week, it stopped taking photos and only displays a "ERR" error message when I press the shutter.  It looks dim when I look in the viewfinder and won't capture any images.  I hear the mirror flipping, but that's it.  I've sent this camera back to Nikon to get fixed, but in the meantime need to shoot with one camera only.  (I am a family photographer.)

Has anyone gotten this ERR message with their D7000?  When I google this problem, it sounds widespread, which worries me.  I am wondering if I should sell my D7000s and get something else if this is some kind of defect.  

Would love your input, especially of you own a D7000!


----------



## 480sparky

Page 306 of your manual.


----------



## rgregory1965

Re-Seat yout SD cards


----------



## LizardKing

Hello!

Seeing the OP's question has already been answered, I'd like to ask you about another error I get once in a while on my D7000... It's just this "- E -" that appears on the control panel (small screen on the top of the camera.

I'm sure it has something to do with the memory cards, because it appears in the same place where it normally says how many more shots are left... But couldn't find anything in the manual. 
It doesn't matter if I turn off the camera, the "- E -" stays there until I re-place the memory cards... but I'm kind of worried about removing the cards while that message's still there... 

Thanks in advance and have a nice day!

EDIT: Nevermind... the answer was on page 307... Can't believe I couldn't find it before... Anyway, it means the camera cannot detect a memory card. Now, the question is what could be causing this?

Regards,
*LizardKing*


----------



## 480sparky

LizardKing said:


> ..........
> EDIT: Nevermind... the answer was on page 307... Can't believe I couldn't find it before... Anyway, it means the camera cannot detect a memory card. Now, the question is what could be causing this?
> 
> Regards,
> *LizardKing*



You either have no memory cards inserted, or they are on the Write Lock position.


----------



## Netskimmer

480sparky said:


> LizardKing said:
> 
> 
> 
> ..........
> EDIT: Nevermind... the answer was on page 307... Can't believe I couldn't find it before... Anyway, it means the camera cannot detect a memory card. Now, the question is what could be causing this?
> 
> Regards,
> *LizardKing*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You either have no memory cards inserted, or they are on the Write Lock position.
Click to expand...



The card could also be bad.


----------



## Rhodes454

I had the same thing. I was using a Kingston 16GB for raw and an 8GB for JPEG and the D7000 just did not get on well with the 8GB card (gave the error message about once every 50 shots or so. Once the card was removed and replaced, everything would be fine for a while). Eventually, I got fed up and replaced the cards with SanDisk versions and have not had any trouble. I think this kind of thing is more likely to be card-based rather than camera-based.  The OP's problem sounds a little different though. If the viewfinder looks dim, I'd say that there is maybe something triggering the DOF preview.


----------



## atp2008

I tried everything and eventually sent my D7000 to the Nikon Service Center.  They said they needed to replace a part!   

As for a replyer's issue with getting the -E- message, I get that from time to time too.  It's usually from accidentally pushing the "lock" switch in my SD card when I inserted it into the camera, so your camera reads that as no cards available (even though one or two are inside).  You may want to check that first.  If it's not locked, then it probably is the card itself, like someone already mentioned.  

Thanks, everyone, for commenting!


----------



## Snoggin

I had some sandisk 16 gb cards and kept getting the error message also. On e ingot a different message that said my card was.corrupted.  Since both were within the return period I returned both and got another pair. No problems since


----------



## jriepe

Today June 10, 2012 I was out with my Nikon D7000 when it stopped working.  I am getting the blinking Err message.  Page 306 of the manual says, "Release shutter. If error persists or appears frequently, consult Nikon-authorized service representative."  I can access the menu to make changes and I can view the images that were taken but many other features are non functional.  The flash unit will not raise, The ISO button as well as the metering button are non functional.  Live view does not work and probably many other things I haven't even tried.  I am convinced this is a REAL problem and not something as simple as cleaning the lens contacts, using a fully charged battery, reseating the SD cards, etc.  In researching this I found this to be a rather common problem with this particular model.  I watched a You Tube video of a D7000 acting the same way as mine.  Fortunately there is a Nikon authorized repair service not far from where I live so it will be heading for the shop tomorrow morning.  If you have a D7000 be aware that the problem I'm experiencing does not appear to be an isolated case by any means.  I will follow up and let all know the outcome.

Jerry


----------



## jriepe

UPDATE:  Today June 11, 2012 took my D7000 to United Camera where a tech. took a quick look and informed me the camera has a bent shutter blade.  Total cost including tax for the repair is $147.86 PROVIDED the sensor did not get scratched from the bent blade.  The camera is not under warranty and I was told that even if it were Nikon would need to determine if this was a manufacturing defect or operator error caused by possibly a sensor cleaning.  The sensor has never been cleaned by me nor anyone else.  Right now I can only hope the sensor has not been scratched.

Jerry


----------



## xjoewhitex

You know things can and will go wrong I wouldn't think this is some widespread problem, as Ive never heard about it. Im curious tho, how much use has your camera seen?


----------



## jriepe

xjoewhitex said:


> You know things can and will go wrong I wouldn't think this is some widespread problem, as Ive never heard about it. Im curious tho, how much use has your camera seen?



Wish I could give you the shutter count but can't until I get it back but it has not had heavy usage.  It doesn't get used daily and when it does I'm not trigger happy.  I've researched this and to me it seems like it is happening more than it should be.  If the sensor is damaged I've been given a ballpark figure of $495 so the total bill would be around $650.  I do realize that things can and will go wrong and there is always going to be some defects in a certain percentage of most anything manufactured.  I'm hoping my problem is not widespread and others with the D7000 will have a happy ride.



Jerry


----------



## rgregory1965

Hope I dont jynx myself but my D7000 has 12,000 shutter clicks and many sensor cleanings.....still works perfect......(fingers crossed) 0...i do still have 2 months left on warranty.


----------



## xjoewhitex

jriepe said:


> xjoewhitex said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know things can and will go wrong I wouldn't think this is some widespread problem, as Ive never heard about it. Im curious tho, how much use has your camera seen?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I could give you the shutter count but can't until I get it back but it has not had heavy usage.  It doesn't get used daily and when it does I'm not trigger happy.  I've researched this and to me it seems like it is happening more than it should be.  If the sensor is damaged I've been given a ballpark figure of $495 so the total bill would be around $650.  I do realize that things can and will go wrong and there is always going to be some defects in a certain percentage of most anything manufactured.  I'm hoping my problem is not widespread and others with the D7000 will have a happy ride.
> 
> 
> 
> Jerry
Click to expand...

Yea reading this thread ive gotten pretty worried myself but ive heard of things happening to other brand new cameras off the shelf so id say its an error in production. I myself passed 25k shutter releases quite a while ago so id hope to think mines been built pretty sturdy. And now when you speak of sensor cleaning, are you talking about the automatic cleaning the camera does or you doing it yourself?


----------



## jriepe

As far as sensor cleaning I'm talking about it being done by a person.  The tech. at United Camera told me that even if the camera was under warranty Nikon would have to make a determination of whether it was a manufacturing defect or caused by a person such as when cleaning the sensor.  No one had been inside my camera for any reason so I can't imagine how the blade could have gotten bent.  The strange thing is I was mainly shooting macro subjects but took another lens with me to shoot a flower which is something I never do.  I switched my 180mm macro lens to a 17-50 and took pictures of the flower.  When I went back to the 180mm macro the camera was no longer working.  I thought I had accidentally done something but couldn't imagine what it could have been.  Even if a stick or anything had accidentally gone inside the camera how could it possibly have poked the shutter since it is behind the mirror.  I'm quite sure nothing entered the camera as I had the strap around my neck the whole time.  It does seem strange that all was fine until I started changing lenses.  Just a coincidence?

Edit:  I just remembered, yes, it did work for a few shots after changing back to the 180mm because I got shots of the bug inside the flower.

Jerry


----------



## lrbety

xjoewhitex said:


> You know things can and will go wrong I wouldn't think this is some widespread problem, as Ive never heard about it. Im curious tho, how much use has your camera seen?



I have the Nikon D7000 and have experienced the Errmessage and what I did was remove the batteries and memory cards - wait 10-20minutes so that any charged capacitors can discharge (I learned this from HPand my 15C calculator where they recommended removing the batteries andshorting the terminals in the calculator to discharge the capacitors - theysuggested using a nickel because it spanned the terminals in the calculator obviously, you cant do this with your camera...). I am posting this because all of thesophisticated equipment we use today is so temperamental and we wantinstantaneous fixes  but sometimes it takes just a little patience. I dont know ifthis will fix anyones issues but it does work for me. I hope it helps youalso.


----------



## 480sparky

"ERR" messages are like "CHECK ENGINE" on your car.  It could be anything.


----------



## TheFantasticG

jriepe said:
			
		

> I'm hoping my problem is not widespread and others with the D7000 will have a happy ride.
> 
> Jerry



Fear not. The problem is not widespread. If they produced 500,000 Nikon D7000 cameras and less than .001% have this problem then it is not a widespread epidemic. There are many (so many more) thousands of people like me that have had no problems with their D7000 than those that have had a problem.


----------



## 480sparky

Randol55ph said:


> I myself passed 25k shutter releases quite a while ago so id hope to think mines been built pretty sturdy.



Mine died at 28k.........


----------



## MarvelGT

my Nikon D7000 is just 2 months old, and a low usage, last Saturday I was taking some pics and suddenly the Err message appears.  I am worried because in fact is a new camera and you expected this brand have a strictly quality control.  Somebody know if this problem was identified as a manufacturing problem or is fixable with the 307 page procedure (at this moment I hadn't making anything, just looking for help to proceed accordingly).  Your comments will be more than welcome.


----------



## Vents

well , whenever i see sigma somewhere listed , I already sense problem .    You should switch Your lens , at least I swaped mine and worked perfectly,   Hope it helps,


----------



## xmmotor

atp2008 said:


> I have 2 Nikon D7000 bodies and one is only a few months old, but last week, it stopped taking photos and only displays a "ERR" error message when I press the shutter.  It looks dim when I look in the viewfinder and won't capture any images.  I hear the mirror flipping, but that's it.  I've sent this camera back to Nikon to get fixed, but in the meantime need to shoot with one camera only.  (I am a family photographer.)
> 
> Has anyone gotten this ERR message with their D7000?  When I google this problem, it sounds widespread, which worries me.  I am wondering if I should sell my D7000s and get something else if this is some kind of defect.
> 
> Would love your input, especially of you own a D7000!



Had the same problem, ERR and the lens stopping down and nothing recorded, turned out 2 of the back up AA cells in the grip (camera was set to use the camera battery first) had gone down. It worked fine when the battery pack was removed and when I put in fresh alkaline cells.


----------



## 480sparky

xmmotor said:


> Had the same problem, ERR and the lens stopping down and nothing recorded, turned out 2 of the back up AA cells in the grip (camera was set to use the camera battery first) had gone down. It worked fine when the battery pack was removed and when I put in fresh alkaline cells.


 
Wait......... what?!?!  Someone actually uses the AA tray in a grip?


----------



## Shailendrarana.com

got my D7000 around 2013 end and I've been facing the same issue (err message) did all the checks which i found online but non of them helped ..it would click picture and some times i would get this message and if i switch it off and take out the battery and use a different card it would work then i used the same card which was showing error before and it would work. yesterday i gave it to Nikon service center thinking it would be something to do with the first (top) card slot and today i got a call from them, they said there's some issue with shutter and aperture assembly and it would cost me 120$ to change it.


----------

